# Is it true that Australians are racist?



## Turtle13

I'm Asian, but grew up in the UK. I have always wanted to move to Australia in the future, but ever since I found out that Australians can be racist towards Asians, I have become quite unsure about my plans. I'd just like to know if it is true, because I would hate to get to my dream country, only for people to treat me horribly.


----------



## Concept

Just to clarify, I'm not Asian, however I've been living in Australia for a number of years, and have a number of Thai, Vietnamese, and Japanese friends who grew up here or have been here for a couple of years.

In general, Australia is not racist. Very rarely will my friends walk down the street and be treated any differently. Racism is definitely frowned upon. In fact, Aussies pride themselves on being a multicultural nation. The variety of food here is AMAZING!

However, saying that (as with any country) there are a *small* minority that are racist. You may encounter these kinds of people, however, they are few and far between. Unfortunately, some of these rare incidents of racism have made the rounds on the web, and as a result the "racist" stigma has stuck. 

Don't let the fear of racism stop you from coming to Australia. I guarantee you 99% of Australian's are extremely welcoming and friendly.


----------



## chrisjohnson

after Trump win, most of the Asians are now coming to their countries


----------



## Jackishere

Before coming to Australia I've had heard many things, and the people being racist was one of them. However, the 5 years ive been here ive not had a single encounter where someone has abused me racially. There might be situation where you might think you're treated unfairly due to racism, you can just brush it off on a social encounter especially those who just want to find trouble or you can decide for yourself if you know karate. But if it happens at work you can always speak to your manager or someone with authority, ultimately go complain at fair work Australia. 

Living in the UK did you feel the racism at all? I lived in London for 4 years and did not get into any racial situation myself, and talking to peeps here at work in Australia they think the English are the most racist kind lol.


----------



## .283930

In general, I think the racism in Australia is on the rise. However, most incidents I have personally witnessed have happened in rather rural areas instead of metropolitan. I have numerous friends from multiple Asian countries and they haven't raised any big concerns during lunchtime talks at work when we've been talking about the subject, they and I do live in Melbourne though.


----------



## rajrai

Never have faced with any sort of racism from Aussies , born and breed Aussies especially who grew up in multicultural cities are the best people ever .However the irony is and as an Asian myself, it saddens me that i have experienced racism from fellow Asians , not the native born Asians but the newly arrived Asians how about that.....LOL


----------



## asishjie

I seriously can't agree more,as an asian myself,I have mostly experienced racism from asians too........exactly like rajrai said


----------



## rusty83

Australia is one of the most tolerant countries on earth, they have actually done studies that prove this. There is racism, but its a very small minority and frowned upon greatly.


----------



## Studyinternational

I dont think Australians are racists, being an Asian myself, living in Australia, I have not yet come across any pertinent insults.


----------



## AkashS04

Studyinternational said:


> I dont think Australians are racists, being an Asian myself, living in Australia, I have not yet come across any pertinent insults.


 While I am not pointing finger to anyone but these things can be done indirectly as well like not giving you chance or rejecting you in interview for no reason etc.


----------



## JandE

Everyone is racist to some degree in someone's eyes.

I've been accused of being racist to Filipino's because of some of my thinking, but I am happily married to one, and she thinks the same of some Filipino's as I do. But it isn't rascist, as it relates to an attitude that some have, and I think the same of my own nationality if they have the same attitude, and some do.

Many complain of racism in employment when the truth is more related to other reasons, such as language ability.

Getting a job for myself, when I first arrived, was not easy. I was new, I spoke diffferently, and didn't have the confidence of a local. But I couldn't claim racism. Most employers, in most countries, will employ someone they can relate to more than someone with differences. These differences may affect the business, and need to be considered.

There is discrimination, but not *always* down to racism. However, there are also some pure racists in all countries. People who believe all of one nationality or race are the same.


----------



## Studyinternational

Not everyone is racist in Australia, as a matter of fact, it depends on the individual to individual. However, considering the lot, we wouldn't say that Racism is on the higher side.


----------



## lostinlonnie

Racism exists everywhere but I've definitely dealt with it more since relocating to Australia.


----------



## chrislane99

Interesting thread. 
Yes there are racists in Australia some overtly others masquerading as concerned citizens just looking after our jobs - many in politics!!
But there are also homophobes, misogynists (women haters) but equally there are men haters because they have been beaten or raped - utter bastard men - but none of these labels apply to me - of course!
The only generalisation that really matters is some people hate some other people because they are different and don't understand or want to know why. 
Essentially it is that old human problem of tribalism - us versus them.
"Fear of the other"
But Australians in the main "do unto others as you would be done by yourself"
Like people and try to join the wonderful Nation we have and you will be welcomed.

Treat others with suspicion and you will be suspect. 
Use harsh words and you will shouted down. 
Do not even think about using violence to enforce your views.
That is definitely not the Australian way!

But finally be aware that some of us are too stupid to understand the words I have just written - so be careful!


----------



## natay

Just type in racist australians on you tube and you have your answer just saying


----------



## jenaliaanderson

I guess everyone has their own point of view but if you ask me then Australia is a beautiful country and I guess you should visit there.


----------



## MathieuLaroche01

As it is the case everywhere, some racist people here and there... That was the same when I lived in Thailand, when I lived in China, .... "same same" everywhere 

But overall, I wouldn't say that Aussies are racist, no worries


----------



## jenaliaanderson

I guess you should visit there once because everyone has their own thinking so it would be better if you take your own experience after that you can judge them by your own.


----------



## linhmark83

There are so many Asians living in Australia. Australia have adapted Asian immigrants. Now, the Australians are more concern with the middle eastern immigrants because of the war going on at overseas and of course, the IS.
To be honest, every country have racist people and everybody are different. 
You will be surprise how many Asians are living in Sydney and Melbourne that can make you feel at home.


----------

